# Sticky  Great Tips And Advice On Living Day To Day With Chronic Illness And/Or Disability



## M&M

I want this to be a great list of resources with loads of tips about just getting through the day to day struggles while being disabled, or chronically ill. My plan is to continually update the links, and continue to add new information, so keep checking back!If you're browsing the 'net, and find a great resource with helpful tips and would like to share it, please PM me, and I will be glad to add it to our list!*Tips For The Patient:*How To Travel With A Chronic Illness/DisabilityEasy Food Prep For The Chronically Ill PersonTips On Saving Time And Energy While Grocery ShoppingStepping Into The Shower With Chronic Illness3 Steps To Maintaining Friendships Through Your IllnessBreaking The Ice On Sex, Intimacy, And Chronic IllnessThe Necessities Of The Well-Stocked "Sick Pantry"School Issues With A Chronic IllnessSleep - Not Easy To GetZen CleaningProduct ZenZen OrganizingHow To Say "No" Without Saying "No"Project YOU, Or "How Life Changes With A Chronic Illness, And How NOT To Lose Yourself"Prepare For Emergencies With A Chronic Illness*Tips For The Caregiver Or Loved One:*Pack A Great "Waiting Room Bag"10 Tips For Visiting Someone Who Is SickNever Ask - "How Are You Feeling Today?"


----------

